# 2017 ICD-10 book - incorrect guidelines published?



## Kiracodes (Sep 21, 2016)

I received an email yesterday that the 2017 ICD-10 book published by OPTUM has the 2016 guidelines in it and NOT the 2017. Had another coder/co-worker confirm that she called the AAPC because their 2017 book also has the 2016 guidelines as well. Both publishers appear to be blaming CMS not getting their changes in on time. OPTUM has offered an insert of the correct guidelines. Coder that called the AAPC stated she was basically told 'Not our problem' and left to figure it out herself? They didn't offer an insert but would pass the info along apparently.

Has anyone else run into this yet?? 
If they didn't update the guidelines what kind of potential code updates were also left out?


----------



## generic808 (Sep 21, 2016)

I just received my AAPC book and I have the 2016 too! So does AAPC leave us out to dry?


----------



## sonyablair (Sep 21, 2016)

I read about this a few days ago on another coding forum. So frustrating


----------



## generic808 (Sep 21, 2016)

I just got off the phone with AAPC and you know what their answer/solution was to the problem? _"you can print up the 114 pages online."_ LOL This is a joke!


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 21, 2016)

Most code book publishers I have noticed always have had outdated guidelines in them.  However I use products from Channel Publishing and hey have always had the correct guidelines in the updated books.  This year was no exception.  CMS does not create the guidelines, they are created by the WHO.  They have been out and available since the 1st week of July. However you can download them to your computer or print them.  Which is extra work but worth it in the long run.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 21, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> Most code book publishers I have noticed always have had outdated guidelines in them.  However I use products from Channel Publishing and hey have always had the correct guidelines in the updated books.  This year was no exception.  CMS does not create the guidelines; they are created by the WHO.  They have been out and available since the 1st week of July. However, you can download them to your computer or print them.  Which is extra work but worth it in the long run



I've heard bad things about the AAPC books in general (even massive chunks of 2016 ICD-10 missing), so I don't have any plans on buying them. Although we do use Optum at work, so I'm a little peeved at that. There really isnt an excuse for books to be out of date on the guidelines with how far in advance they are published. They almost made us share CPT books because there wasn't enough in the budget but I put a stop to that (it's bad enough I pay for my own encoder). I wish I could convince then to set aside x dollars so I can pool it with my own money to get what I see is appropriate.

So Channel Publishing for ICD, Any other recommendations? Hopefully the Optum HCPCS book will still be good.


----------



## Kiracodes (Sep 22, 2016)

We use Optum Encoder and were told that it will have the correct update. I feel bad and worry for those that are going to be testing next year.


----------



## truescaper (Sep 22, 2016)

*AMA version 2017 ICD-10-CM*

I just got the AMA's ICD-10-CM, and it also has the 2016 coding guidelines. There is a statement that says "The 2017 ICD-10-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting were not available at the time this book went to print. Please refer to page vi in the front of the book for information on where to find the updated 2017 guidelines."  On page vi it says "After release, the Guidelines will be posted to the following website:  amaproductupdates.org


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 22, 2016)

Kiracodes said:


> We use Optum Encoder and were told that it will have the correct update. I feel bad and worry for those that are going to be testing next year.



I don't feel too bad. I think it will be treated just like any other errata that is allowed to be brought in separately. It means they will have access to the guidelines without having to flip back and forth in the book  Although if the money is tight printing could be an issue.


----------



## avon4117 (Sep 22, 2016)

That's why I am waiting until Jan 2017 to purchase new books.  And aren't changes, suppose to take place AFTER Oct 1, 2016? How can 2017 books be produced before that?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 22, 2016)

avon4117 said:


> That's why I am waiting until Jan 2017 to purchase new books.  And aren't changes, suppose to take place AFTER Oct 1, 2016? How can 2017 books be produced before that?



2017 ICD actually stats October 2016. 2018 ICD begins October 2017. Its not based on a calendar year like CPT.


----------



## generic808 (Sep 22, 2016)

avon4117 said:


> That's why I am waiting until Jan 2017 to purchase new books.  And aren't changes, suppose to take place AFTER Oct 1, 2016? How can 2017 books be produced before that?



They had to publish prior to Oct 1 so that there will be books available.


----------



## tr.hatch@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2017)

Kiracodes said:


> I received an email yesterday that the 2017 ICD-10 book published by OPTUM has the 2016 guidelines in it and NOT the 2017. Had another coder/co-worker confirm that she called the AAPC because their 2017 book also has the 2016 guidelines as well. Both publishers appear to be blaming CMS not getting their changes in on time. OPTUM has offered an insert of the correct guidelines. Coder that called the AAPC stated she was basically told 'Not our problem' and left to figure it out herself? They didn't offer an insert but would pass the info along apparently.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this yet??
> If they didn't update the guidelines what kind of potential code updates were also left out?[/QUO
> ...


----------



## tr.hatch@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2017)

Here is the link for the 2017 updated guidelines. https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd/10...2017_final.pdf


----------



## Marifebfaustino (Mar 17, 2017)

*Pre-ordered 2017 books, but inside it is 2016!!*

I pre-ordered, and inside it is 2016! Iam taking the exam thats why I ordered books. How do we solve this?


----------

